#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  新政策試行 – 關於頭像繪製勳章的領取與角色交流繪版樂園幣收費細則 (尚未正式施行)

## 狼王白牙

*前言*

本政策主要為兼顧角色交流版的畫師及委託者的權益所制定。根據各大獸相關社區的意見，畫師並不喜歡不斷索圖的要圖者，除了拖慢進度，也影響正常交流及創作進度。根據觀察，港澳台及大陸地區的付費委託風氣已經帶動起來，可以很輕易的找到畫師替同好畫圖，時間及技術就是金錢的觀念也逐漸為同好圈活動者所接受。

*施行細則*

*頭像繪製勳章*本為畫師替不特定會員繪製 15 則頭像即可領取，但狼之樂園目前之活躍會員與勳章創辦時的獸數相差很大。意即，目前若要湊足 15 位會員，可能無法滿足 “不特定會員” 這個條件，而變相為替特定會員所繪製。因而，為了滿足 ”不特定會員” 的條件，畫師不能僅開 15 個名額即封閉，而是必須開設一定時間，例如半個月以上。


為了防止不斷索圖的會員、無貢獻之會員，畫師於開設委託時應以樂園幣定價。且不得低於應有水準。如委託者眾多，使畫師難以收取者，畫師可整理列表以便管理員使用批量方式扣除樂園幣。無頭像之新手會員允許透支一次至負值，但接受委託與否仍由畫師決定。


樂園幣委託的方式，乃模仿 deviantART 這個網站的 points 交易，委託者可以使用該網站之 points 虛擬貨幣互相交易。該網站的 points 與真實匯率目前為 40 points 等於一美金。樂園幣可以參考該匯率，跟繪師的收費委託對比，決定應該收取多少樂園幣。所收取的樂園幣除了畫質考量外，不得與收費委託相差過大。如畫師的頭像收費 5 美金，樂園幣不得低於 200 樂園幣。全身複雜背景委託如繪師曾收取 65 人民幣，則委託之樂園幣不得低於400-500樂園幣。不知該如何定價者請洽本規則之撰寫者代為定價。


所扣除的樂園幣全歸畫師所有。雖然樂園幣無法兌換為真實貨幣，但畢竟也是一種貢獻指標，在理想的狀態下，或許可以成為畫師在徵求交換繪對手時的指標或交易方式，例如，要求對手在完成交換時互相支付數千至數萬樂園幣，或許不難找到一個高手跟高手之間的交換繪對手。


由於目前畫師較少，希望本規定朔及既往至下列委託討論串：

銀星的狼樂撲克牌委託。
Mix 的委託系列。
飛狼薩克目前正在進行的委託。

請系統管理員配合於樂園委託商店販售委託券，面額以 50、100 為單位。


有任何意見請於底下提出，以繪師及管理員意見為主。

----------


## 飛狼薩克

問第一點
在尚未公布前還不算實施對吧
所以我現在的方法還可以拿到勳章 是嗎？

----------


## 帝嵐

看完此篇後有幾個問題想提問

1.如果實行政策後,每個開委託的繪師都能索取樂園幣嗎?
如果行的話,那如何防止某些會員沒付錢就來報名?

2.關於這段話


> 希望本規定朔及既往至下列委託討論串


銀某的理解能力不大好,所以看不太懂這段是什麼意思(´A`)

這些是目前的疑問,希望能解答說明一下

----------


## 弦月

我也有幾個問題想問
1.規則內所謂「繪師」的定義是什麼？是只要開委託就叫做繪師？還是職業的，有在別的地方開付費委託的才算？

2.開委託一定要收錢嗎？如果是心甘情願的贈圖型委託或練習用呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 問第一點
> 在尚未公布前還不算實施對吧
> 所以我現在的方法還可以拿到勳章 是嗎？


有句俗話說上有政策，下有對策，反過來也是可以的。
有新的政策，代表有規矩需要修改，有討論的時間。
如果趕在討論的時間結束前完成，那就是精明與否的問題。

*施行之前勳章仍然會頒發，通常沒有問題會立刻施行，施行前完成委託就頒發*

但是這個勳章的獲得者十分稀少，可能勳章獲得者會被做比較
那位畫家畫心甘情願畫到到沒力氣為止，這位畫家趕著完工.....XD
裏頭提到了朔及既往，也就是說，規定施行前的幾位都可以拿到樂園幣。




> 看完此篇後有幾個問題想提問
> 
> 1.如果實行政策後,每個開委託的繪師都能索取樂園幣嗎?
> 如果行的話,那如何防止某些會員沒付錢就來報名?
> 
> 2.關於這段話
> 銀某的理解能力不大好,所以看不太懂這段是什麼意思(´A`)
> 
> 這些是目前的疑問,希望能解答說明一下


如果有在觀賞廣大的同好圈的話，形形色色的畫家都是有的。
有的畫得很好，老實說我見過國外大概是比火柴人程度好一點的也開委託收虛擬點數，
但是是以便宜為考量，每位會畫圖的畫家都可以索取樂園幣，
那怕只是 5 樂園幣，但品質就自己負責了。

朔及既往是一個法律術語，意思是，原本的慣例是規定實行之後才可以正式獎懲，
但是規定完成後，即使已經過去的事情，仍然追究獎懲，這裡的例子是獎勵的例子。




> 我也有幾個問題想問
> 1.規則內所謂「繪師」的定義是什麼？是只要開委託就叫做繪師？還是職業的，有在別的地方開付費委託的才算？
> 
> 2.開委託一定要收錢嗎？如果是心甘情願的贈圖型委託或練習用呢？


正式實行後應該會把繪師兩個字改成畫家，因為繪師兩字是抬舉的用詞，
Windows 作業系統裏頭就有個程序叫做小畫家，即使不怎麼會畫圖，誰都可以當個小畫家。

開委託收不收錢是隨意的，贈圖或練習當然可以不收虛擬貨幣。
但是為了樂園幣的流通，會 "勸說" 一些獸開始收費。只要是職業等級的，
管理方看到會主動介入，好友間的一兩幅也就算了，畫給很多獸隨意報名的會被勸說
在某些國外平台即使是認識的畫家也互相收錢，
可能是 "中華獸太客氣" 了吧。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

‧請問這裡的索圖是指瘋狂A圖還是催稿?

‧「請系統管理員配合於樂園委託商店販售委託券，面額以 50、100 為單位」
能解釋一下整句意思嗎(O～<|||
包括面額、委託券、樂園委託商店...

‧假設以上三家委託都要追取付費，那那些下潛、離開的會員呢?是要付錢還是放在那?

野仔可能有文意理解不通之處還請見諒
會再繼續關注:3

----------


## 狼王白牙

> ‧請問這裡的索圖是指瘋狂A圖還是催稿?
> 
> ‧「請系統管理員配合於樂園委託商店販售委託券，面額以 50、100 為單位」
> 能解釋一下整句意思嗎(O～<|||
> 包括面額、委託券、樂園委託商店...
> 
> ‧假設以上三家委託都要追取付費，那那些下潛、離開的會員呢?是要付錢還是放在那?
> 
> 野仔可能有文意理解不通之處還請見諒
> 會再繼續關注:3


曾經有個龍畫家在簽名檔上面寫著，請勿不斷跟畫家要圖，尊重畫家。
但這個問題不是很好解決嗎，要圖可以，要付出代價。包括靠著適度的讚美這一種美德來獲取樂園幣，
用自己的努力光明正大的要圖。


樂園商店目前只有販售生日禮物，請點選 "貼圖服務" 旁邊的 "禮物" 就知道了

只有提到的三位會當成樣板來實驗，畢竟圖片有一定的水準，也不可能往前追朔太久的委託，
至於管管聽起來有點感冒的 "下潛、離開的會員"，樂園幣對你們沒價值了吧，就當成最後的一點貢獻吧
還有一點戀眷就會來看看。也會在意樂園幣或者勳章等虛擬物品。

----------


## 幻月狼仙

那個……所以意思是說繪師不能開免費的委託？
所以原來職業繪師想要免費畫給很多人不可以～
還有所謂的無貢獻會員是指……？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 那個……所以意思是說繪師不能開免費的委託？
> 所以原來職業繪師想要免費畫給很多人不可以～
> 還有所謂的無貢獻會員是指……？


不不，繪師還是可以開免費的委託，也可以自願免費幫人畫委託

這新政策並不是強制性的~只是想要保障繪師的權益而已

至於無貢獻會員，這個可能自由心證，每位獸的看法不同

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

我想狼王操之過急了，我們或許可以先討論有爭議的部分
先感謝您的耐心閱讀~

Part0.5頭像繪製勳章
法律上有個原則叫*信賴保護原則*



> 信賴保護原則（英語：Legitimate expectation，香港譯為合法期望），是起源自英國行政法的法律概念。法院在進行違憲審查時，乃在保護人民對於國家正當合理的信賴；人民因信賴特定行政行為所形成之法秩序，而政府安排其生活或處置其財產時，不能因為嗣後行政行為之變更而影響人民之既得權益、使其遭受不可預見之損害。──維基百科


套用在薩克的例子上，即薩克基於認知了先前的規定而進行此項活動，因此不能因為規定後續的變動而導致他不能獲得該勳章
總之頒給他就對了啦!

Part1:收費問題
開委託者大都會自訂名額、限時等等條件以免自身無法負擔
如果是為了防範所謂"不斷索圖的會員、無貢獻之會員"，繪師大有權利主動拒絕其委託

在這樣的一個論壇裡，我認為大部分開委託者重視的不是營利，而是和其他會員的互動，或是對自我的鍛鍊
況且樂園幣並不能算是實質利益，對新獸參與活動也會是一項阻礙
再者，"樂園幣的流通"有任何實質上的必要性嗎?
或許也可以考慮以其他非貨幣形式的功能取代也說不定?換個名稱什麼的


Part2:不特定會員
想知道什麼是"不特定會員"，希望能有個說明

Part3:繪師、畫家(Part1延伸)
在這裡我先視兩者相同以方便說明，都是"公認會畫畫的獸"

假設以後有收費委託，而且收費事宜是由樂園管理方明文規定的
那這邊的繪師/畫師就要有個標準吧?
那要怎麼樣才能達到"官方認可的收費繪師/畫家"?
若要實行"官方認可"勢必要有一套審核機制，樂園有可能多做這樣的人事支出嗎?


反過來講，若不需要有審核認可，那"開委託者"即"繪師/畫家"，而這位繪師/畫家可以自由決定是否收費
這麼一來是不是不需要另外多訂這條"細則"呢?

----------


## 狼王白牙

注意到信賴保護原則在維基百科上只有4種語言的版本，可能不是世界公認的執行標準。
很有可能在於大至不同國家或地區，小至地方性的聚集地，
行政規定可能一紙公文或公告一夜之間改變。這是不同地區的文化。
即使在本地，我們信賴政府會保障生活，但隨著情況的改變福利不斷縮水，
這個我"信賴"是個不得以的情況。

自認為勳章的發放是公平的，
注意到薩克最近的動態，其一是薩克花了幾個月完成 100 張貓戰士的自我挑戰，
從此之後樂園有了超級繪師勳章，薩克是唯一的擁有者。

其二請看樂園勳章的部分，即使離開的會員，無論管理者或會員喜歡與否，
都未曾動過    

http://wolfbbs.net/awards.php (除非會員清除帖子導致不符合發給標準)

有些 Logo 的貢獻者或百科條目在網站轉移時消失了，必須澄清一下，
我沒有去刪減任何會員條目。

而勳章發放的部分呢，目前有數個窗口是讓會員自由申請勳章的，
根據薩克的社交網站，薩克除了喜歡繪圖，還喜歡運動。
那麼以運動員的規則在此協調一下，頭像繪製勳章過去都是畫家畫到停下才發給。
即使 15 個會員是門檻，但過去沒有記得有畫滿 15 個而申請的案例。
只要薩克提出勳章申請就會發 -- 沒申請則不發。
因薩克開設委託時說了句 "不知道還有沒有在頒這個勳章就是了"，
可能有繪製委託而沒得到這個勳章的覺悟吧。因為這是自我挑戰啊。


Part1-Part3. 如同版務總管所言，並非強制性的。畫家只要在標題標明 [委託][樂園幣50]，
[委託][免費] 即可自由訂價，但如果是 [委託](後面甚麼都沒寫)  那麼站方就有法源依據，
替繪師估價。審核機制：無。根據以往跟繪師的委託作為經驗來鑑定價格。
只要繪師像薩克一樣列出1-15號的委託者依序貼在板上，自然我會研究一個辦法去完成轉帳。

說是說繪師有權收費，有權拒絕，但大部分的繪師都只默默抱怨，又擔心自己被說只畫給朋友，
最後只好走向純收費，有特定交流圈，
老實說，免費委託的 "熟客" 無論繪師或站方都不太喜歡這種現象吧。

捫心自問一下，有繪師只要收到圖，就會畫圖回贈，而委託者能為繪師做些甚麼呢 ?
此新政策主要為了改變特定族群利益。

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

好的，大致了解了

首先勳章的部分，意思是有申請就核發，我知道了

細則部分，也就是說僅適用於未明訂收費與否和相關規則的繪師，
那麼唯樂園協助估價這點，希望能在估完價之後先告知原繪師，並且和其協調，其後公開時請註明原繪師已同意
相信這樣比較不容易有爭議

另外"免費委託的熟客"這點，畢竟喜不喜歡還是主觀問題，可能令一些獸詬病，但當然也有不太在意的
我想這方面的界定或許可以多一點彈性

那麼以上，感謝狼王的回覆

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

嗯,大體明白了，不過就有一個問題:狼王有沒有進行有關樂園幣在繪師跟會員心目中的價值的評估?
因為即使樂園幣再多，能應用樂園幣的機會根本不多，不排除收主取樂園幣的方案會被視為可有可無。
而且就目前情況來看我比較相信會員要答謝繪師有很多種回報方式，除了金錢之外也可以向繪師提供多種服務，
只能說假如會員想報答繪師而繪師又不想收取回報，這方案才會發揮一定的作用。

----------

